# [solved] gdm kills my SSD?

## Mimamau

Hi, I have a strange problem since last update.

In the meantime I have a SSD (Mtron Mobi 3500) in my Thinkpad X61s. I noticed a blank screen after logging into gdm (user and root). After the next reboot I first switched to the first terminal and everything seemed normal. After logging into gdm everything seemed dead, no command possible on the first terminal. The next reboot I first opened 'tail -f /var/log/messages' on the first terminal and then logged into gdm. Back on the terminal I see:

```
Jun 25 20:05:06 host kernel: ata1: hard resetting link
```

This seems to kill my SSD. Why does gdm something hard disk related?

I then copied my partitions from the SSD to a real hard disk and everything works as normal, in syslog I see after logging into gdm:

```
Jun 25 22:16:06 host kernel: ata1: hard resetting link

Jun 25 22:16:06 host kernel: ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

Jun 25 22:16:06 host kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 (unknown) succeeded

Jun 25 22:16:06 host kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (unknown) filtered out

Jun 25 22:16:06 host kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (unknown) filtered out

Jun 25 22:16:06 host kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 (unknown) succeeded

Jun 25 22:16:06 host kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (unknown) filtered out

Jun 25 22:16:06 host kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (unknown) filtered out

Jun 25 22:16:06 host kernel: ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jun 25 22:16:06 host kernel: ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jun 25 22:16:06 host kernel: ata1: EH complete
```

Last edited by Mimamau on Sun Jul 18, 2010 8:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BradN

It would help to have the messages before those, since those describe the controller reestablishing a link with the drive, but it'd be good to know what happened to cause it in the first place.

You could try running badblocks just to make sure there isn't something terribly wrong with the drive, other than that I can't think of what it could be either.

----------

## Mimamau

Just found it (sorry, I'm late):

I had a line read

```
echo min_power > /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/link_power_management_policy
```

in one of my startup scripts. That is probably causing these problems.

----------

## Mimamau

Hm, but now it won't wake up from standby properly anymore. After wake up the disk is gone again.

----------

## Mimamau

I even can't switch from battery to AC anymore. The SSD just stops being there?!

----------

## BradN

Sounds like something's going wrong with your laptop, especially if this happens on other livecd's.

----------

## Mimamau

Haven't tried it with other distros, yet.

----------

